# LF- flower waterers FT- watering in return, catalog my items, & more



## kookey

*Update: Day 20.  I GOT MY BLUE ROSE FINALLY!  Ty to everyone who came to water at one point or another. I can finally get rid of the roses that have taken over my island!*

Hi guys! I’m trying to breed my last hybrid, blue roses! Would love some watering bonuses to boost the hybrid breeding chances. Cans are provided.

I’m offering one of the below in return:

Catalog a few (2-3) of my items on hand
My extra DIY, wallpaper/flooring, or star frags that I’m selling here (please ask, this thread is no longer up to date)
1 NMT
20k in-game bells
Watering your flowers in return!
You’re also welcome to shop at my stores! Let me know if you’re interested! Thanks.


----------



## Midna64

Hello, I can water your flowers! In return, I would love to catalog your book stand(brown) and globe (sepia)!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

I can water your flowers. You have so many great stuff to catalog, so I'll just start with A: May I catalog the brown, pink and black anthuriums in return please?


----------



## Ireuna

Will water for catalog of cacao tree n retro sweater


----------



## Pilgrimatic

I would LOVE to water your flowers! Would you water mine in return? I would also just die for the long black marble bathtub, magic circle rug, and a black simple panel. Any color of simple panel really! I can offer some items in return.


----------



## kookey

Pilgrimatic said:


> I would LOVE to water your flowers! Would you water mine in return? I would also just die for the long black marble bathtub, magic circle rug, and a black simple panel. Any color of simple panel really! I can offer some items in return.


Sure! Let me take care of some of the people ahead of you and then we can do the water exchange. Also happy to do a catalog swap. My wishlist is here  https://villagerdb.com/user/kookey/list/cataloging-wishlist


----------



## Adster

Hey! Not sure if you’re still looking, but I’d be able to help out!


----------



## kookey

Adster said:


> Hey! Not sure if you’re still looking, but I’d be able to help out!


I am! I need one more person in fact. What can I offer in return?


----------



## Adster

Cataloguing works fine for me!


----------



## kookey

Reopening this today as I had no luck with blue roses.  Please let me know if you can help today!


----------



## Salomebibouland

Hello ! I would love to come water your flowers and in exchange if i could catalog 3 of your items:
Papa bear (any colour works)
Ring
Garden gnome (the sleepy one)
Let me know if it works for you


----------



## Ireuna

kookey said:


> Reopening this today as I had no luck with blue roses.  Please let me know if you can help today!


Will water for medium ivory round mat and blue throwback container


----------



## Peach_Jam

Hello! I don't mind watering your flowers! Could I catalog these in exchange:
Cardboard box (Apple)
Cardboard box (oranges)
Cardboard box (peaches)


----------



## kookey

No blue roses today


----------



## Thomalk44

Water exchange!


----------



## applesauc3

I’m interested!


----------



## SCORPA15

I'll do it for a nmt.


----------



## kookey

Thomalk44 said:


> Water exchange!





applesauc3 said:


> I’m interested!





SCORPA15 said:


> I'll do it for a nmt.


Great! I’ll message you all


----------



## Peach_Jam

I can come by again ^^ would like to catalog:
Book (encyclopedia)
Cardboard box (cherries)


----------



## kookey

Opening this up again! Tyvm


----------



## michan

Hi i'd like to come water flowers  looking to catalog

Ball (Soccer ball)
Corkboard (Natural / Apple)
Gas Range (White)


----------



## kookey

michan said:


> Hi i'd like to come water flowers  looking to catalog
> 
> Ball (Soccer ball)
> Corkboard (Natural / Apple)
> Gas Range (White)


Sounds good! Let me gather & I’ll dm you my dodo shortly


----------



## applesauc3

kookey said:


> Opening this up again! Tyvm


I am available!


----------



## kookey

applesauc3 said:


> I am available!


Let me know what you’d like


----------



## biksoka

I'm available if you're still looking, would like to catalog simple panel (black and copper) and the brown pinball machine


----------



## sarosephie

Hi, still need waterers?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020

Would you like a blue rose? Or grow your own?


----------



## kookey

sarosephie said:


> Hi, still need waterers?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> Would you like a blue rose? Or grow your own?


I’d like to grow my own! Ty for offering. I could use an extra waterer...what would you like in return?


----------



## sarosephie

1 Nmt please! Also please let me know where you'd like me to water!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020

Hi, unfortunately I can't make it!


----------



## kookey

Another day without the blue rose. Could use some help if people are free!


----------



## Thomalk44

Let's do an exchange!


----------



## Imbri

If you still need someone, I can come. May I catalog the lacy rug and the wood-burning stove, please?


----------



## kookey

Imbri said:


> If you still need someone, I can come. May I catalog the lacy rug and the wood-burning stove, please?


I’ll pm you shortly!


----------



## Treeleaf

Can I water your flowers? I'd like to catalog the book (textbook) and papa bear (choco).


----------



## zenni

Still looking? I can come water for free!


----------



## kookey

Reopening this again. No blues today.


----------



## Alysan

I can come help when I leave this island I'm on! 
I'd just like to catalog the natural antique bureau and the black knit kitchen mat!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I could come water for you! Looking to catalog your artistic floating biotope and cherry blossom incense burner :')


----------



## kookey

Alysan said:


> I can come help when I leave this island I'm on!
> I'd just like to catalog the natural antique bureau and the black knit kitchen mat!





neoqueenserenity said:


> I could come water for you! Looking to catalog your artistic floating biotope and cherry blossom incense burner :')



I’ll message you both with my dodo shortly


----------



## Thomalk44

I'm up for an exchange if you need it.


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

Hi! Do you still need someone? 

Edit: if yes could I catalog the poolside bed in white and the grand piano?


----------



## KAYYBE

I can help!


----------



## applesauc3

Hi, can I come for 1 NMT?


----------



## kookey

Thomalk44 said:


> I'm up for an exchange if you need it.



Yes please. 



Ellen_from_Waihekiwi said:


> Hi! Do you still need someone?
> 
> Edit: if yes could I catalog the poolside bed in white and the grand piano?


I’ll dm you dodo shortly 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



KAYYBE said:


> I can help!


What would you like?


----------



## KAYYBE

kookey said:


> Yes please.
> 
> 
> I’ll dm you dodo shortly
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> 
> What would you like?


Catalogue any diner items?


----------



## kookey

applesauc3 said:


> Hi, can I come for 1 NMT?


I think I might be okay but I’ll let you know if I need one more


----------



## kookey

No blues today so I’m reopening.


----------



## Polilla

Hello, would you accept me watering for cataloguing the blue and pink lawn chairs and the


----------



## Kayla_Doll

kookey said:


> *Update: Day 6. No blue roses yet. The journey continues! Looking for 5 waterers again today.*
> 
> Hi guys! I’m trying to breed my last hybrid, blue roses! Would love some watering bonuses to boost the hybrid breeding chances. Cans are provided.
> 
> I’m offering one of the below in return:
> 
> Catalog a few (2-3) of my items on hand
> My extra DIY, wallpaper/flooring, or star frags that I’m selling here
> 1 NMT
> Watering your flowers in return!
> You’re also welcome to shop at my stores! Let me know if you’re interested! Thanks.


I'm also trying to grow blue roses, id be happy to water for free if you'd reciprocate x


----------



## kookey

Polilla said:


> Hello, would you accept me watering for cataloguing the blue and pink lawn chairs and the



Of course! I’ll pm you!


Kayla_Doll said:


> I'm also trying to grow blue roses, id be happy to water for free if you'd reciprocate x


Yes!! That works perfectly. I’ll pm you


----------



## Thomalk44

Still need a watering exchange? I'm available.


----------



## chocosongee

I can help for 1 nmt!


----------



## kookey

Thomalk44 said:


> Still need a watering exchange? I'm available.





chocosongee said:


> I can help for 1 nmt!


Yes! I’ll message you both


----------



## Star Crossing

kookey said:


> *Update: Day 6. No blue roses yet. The journey continues! Looking for 2 waterers again today.*
> 
> Hi guys! I’m trying to breed my last hybrid, blue roses! Would love some watering bonuses to boost the hybrid breeding chances. Cans are provided.
> 
> I’m offering one of the below in return:
> 
> Catalog a few (2-3) of my items on hand
> My extra DIY, wallpaper/flooring, or star frags that I’m selling here
> 1 NMT
> Watering your flowers in return!
> You’re also welcome to shop at my stores! Let me know if you’re interested! Thanks.



I’d be happy to help if you’re still looking for someone! Could I catalogue the ivory medium round mat, fluffy rug, and the sunflower dress?


----------



## kookey

Star Crossing said:


> I’d be happy to help if you’re still looking for someone! Could I catalogue the ivory medium round mat, fluffy rug, and the sunflower dress?


Yes! I’ll message you


----------



## kookey

Sad little bump today. No blue roses. Losing hope!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Hi! I’d be happy to come help in 15-20 minutes  Gotta eat lunch now, then I’m going online for a bit!

Edit: would I be able to catalogue the copper towel rack, artistic biotope plant, and sea globe?


----------



## Polilla

Hello, I would like to help again in exchange of cataloguing the following   

Book Japanese literature
Broom and dust pan in natural
White wooden deck rug


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Hi! I’d be happy to come help in 15-20 minutes  Gotta eat lunch now, then I’m going online for a bit!
> 
> Edit: would I be able to catalogue the copper towel rack, artistic biotope plant, and sea globe?


Alright, I can come over pretty much anytime!


----------



## river

hi I can help out too!

could I catalogue the light blue and brown anthurium plants and the encyclopedia book?


----------



## kookey

Bump~ reopening again. The journey continues


----------



## applesauc3

kookey said:


> Bump~ reopening again. The journey continues


Hi I can come! Can I catalog the pink car bed and the beige fireplace?


----------



## sid____0000

hi! I can water for you if you still need!

could I please catalogue the following items in exchange?

Ivory medium round mat
Black mountain bike
Pink mountain bike

ty!


----------



## Oldtimer

I’ll come water. Not looking for anything in return.


----------



## Polilla

Hello, I can water for 1 Nmt today


----------



## kookey

Small sad bump today, for another day without blue roses. I’m beginning to wonder if I got my breeding wrong somewhere...


----------



## Thomalk44

Don't lose hope! You will get them. 

I can do a water exchange shortly. I'll DM you when I am ready.


----------



## Polilla

Hello, You will get those blue roses!
Can I help today in exchange of cataloguing the following?

Red Hibiscus Muumuu
Fluffy rug
White directors chair


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Can I bring you a blue rose to get you started? I had a couple clone after it rained on my island last week


----------



## Amber~Eddy

I can water yours if you water mine in return


----------



## kookey

Polilla said:


> Hello, You will get those blue roses!
> Can I help today in exchange of cataloguing the following?
> 
> Red Hibiscus Muumuu
> Fluffy rug
> White directors chair


If you’re available today, I’d love for you to come water in exchange for cataloging those items!



neoqueenserenity said:


> Can I bring you a blue rose to get you started? I had a couple clone after it rained on my island last week


Aww that’s very kind of you. I’d ideally like to to get the roses on my own, but will keep your offer in mind. 



Amber~Eddy said:


> I can water yours if you water mine in return


If you’re still available, I’d love to do this trade


----------



## marzipanmermaid

My watering service is open today.


----------



## Polilla

kookey said:


> If you’re available today, I’d love for you to come water in exchange for cataloging those items!
> 
> 
> Aww that’s very kind of you. I’d ideally like to to get the roses on my own, but will keep your offer in mind.
> 
> 
> If you’re still available, I’d love to do this trade


I am available, thank you

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My watering service is open today.


Llittlemissmarzipanmermaid is a great gardener


----------



## Amber~Eddy

kookey said:


> If you’re available today, I’d love for you to come water in exchange for cataloging those items!
> 
> 
> Aww that’s very kind of you. I’d ideally like to to get the roses on my own, but will keep your offer in mind.
> 
> 
> If you’re still available, I’d love to do this trade


Sorry I was asleep, would you like to do it now


----------



## Mt_Moon

I'll be back on a bit later if you'll still need anybody!

I just finally got a blue rose this week. Now I'm trying to get a second one lol


----------



## Thomalk44

Do you need me today?


----------



## kookey

Thomalk44 said:


> Do you need me today?


Yes plz  happy to water for you in return.


----------



## Thomalk44

kookey said:


> Yes plz  happy to water for you in return.


Sounds perfect!


----------



## Aquamyrine

If you still need more watering i'd be happy to help for watering my flowers in return.


----------



## kookey

Aquamyrine said:


> If you still need more watering i'd be happy to help for watering my flowers in return.


Ty! I think just got my 5th waterer so I’m good, but if you need any watering, please message me and I’m happy to help


----------



## kookey

Another day and no blue. Reopening in case anyone is around to help water


----------



## Thomalk44

I can help in a few minutes.


----------



## sorachu

I can water!


----------



## Mt_Moon

I'll water! Just want mine done in return.


----------



## kookey

candydisco said:


> I can water!





Mt_Moon said:


> I'll water! Just want mine done in return.



I’ll message you both!


----------



## Amber~Eddy

Can I come to water for you if u can help and water mine


----------



## kookey

Amber~Eddy said:


> Can I come to water for you if u can help and water mine


I just got my 5th waterer so I’m good today. I can come water for you later though if you still need


----------



## kookey

Bump! I’m back looking for watering help!


----------



## Thomalk44

I can come by for an exchange


----------



## AtomicNyx

I can help water for a NMT


----------



## Emmsey

I can help also for a NMT.


----------



## kookey

Thomalk44 said:


> I can come by for an exchange





AtomicNyx said:


> I can help water for a NMT





Emmsey said:


> I can help also for a NMT.


Will send you all PMs shortly.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

I can help!


----------



## kookey

ReiraEvenstar said:


> I can help!


What would you like?


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

kookey said:


> What would you like?



1 NMT is fine


----------



## kookey

Bump! Looking for watering help today! Tyvm


----------



## Elle00

kookey said:


> Bump! Looking for watering help today! Tyvm ❤


Available !


----------



## kookey

Elle00 said:


> Available !


Great! What would you like?


----------



## Elle00

kookey said:


> Great! What would you like?


I would like to catalog 6 items if that’s alright . I can water today and tomorrow


----------



## kookey

Elle00 said:


> I would like to catalog 6 items if that’s alright . I can water today and tomorrow


Okay, message me your list


----------



## Thomalk44

I can come help. I don't need an exchange this time. I'll just come over to water for you.


----------



## wasabikid

Hi, I can come help water. Could I catalog a bathroom sink and beach towel?


----------



## sunnybear526

I will come I would like nmt


----------



## kookey

sunnybear526 said:


> I will come I would like nmt


Hi! I just got my fifth waterer for today so I’m good for today! Ty for your offer to help!


----------



## kookey

Looking for help again today. I must have the worst RNG ever.


----------



## Elle00

kookey said:


> Looking for help again today. I must have the worst RNG ever.


Will come over later. Just need to charge my switch!


----------



## Wolfie

kookey said:


> Looking for help again today. I must have the worst RNG ever.



I can come


----------



## neoqueenserenity

If you still need help I am available today. Don't mind watering for free!
If you change your mind I can always bring a spare blue rose and maybe it'll clone?! But I understand trying to breed yourself, it's very rewarding


----------



## kookey

Elle00 said:


> Will come over later. Just need to charge my switch!


Ok! Just message me


Wolfie said:


> I can come


Great! What would you like?


neoqueenserenity said:


> If you still need help I am available today. Don't mind watering for free!
> If you change your mind I can always bring a spare blue rose and maybe it'll clone?! But I understand trying to breed yourself, it's very rewarding


Thank you for your help! I’d love for you to come. Also ty for your offer for the blue rose. I’m too deep in breeding now to give up lol.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Let me know when you're free and I'll pop over! <3


----------



## Wolfie

kookey said:


> Ok! Just message me
> 
> Great! What would you like?
> 
> Thank you for your help! I’d love for you to come. Also ty for your offer for the blue rose. I’m too deep in breeding now to give up lol.



I would like a NMT if you don't mind?


----------



## Anblick

Are you still looking? You definitely have some things I'd like to catalog!


----------



## kookey

Anblick said:


> Are you still looking? You definitely have some things I'd like to catalog!


Yes! Let me know!


----------



## Anblick

kookey said:


> Yes! Let me know!


Totally down to come over!! This is my ideal wishlist of cataloguing in order of high to low priority, I had a hard time paring it down more  (￣▽￣*)ゞ


mage's bootiesblacklawn chairpinktropical rugparty garlandpastelwriting posterperiodic table


----------

